# Where Did The White Man Go Wrong?



## 007

*Where Did The White Man Go Wrong?​*



Indian Chief 'Two Eagles' was asked by a white government official; "You have observed the white man for 90 years. You've seen his wars and his technological advances. You've seen his progress, and the damage he's done." 

The Chief nodded in agreement.  

The official continued; "Considering all these events, in your opinion, where did the white man go wrong?" 

The Chief stared at the government official for over a minute and then calmly replied.. "When white man find land, Indians running it, no taxes, no debt, plenty buffalo, plenty beaver, clean water. Women did all the work, Medicine Man free. Indian man spend all day hunting and fishing; all night having sex." 

Then the chief leaned back and smiled; "Only white man dumb enough to think he could improve system like that."   ​


----------



## xotoxi

Do you see the irony of your joke?


----------



## 007

You call'um me white keemosobi?


----------



## xÞx

Pale Rider said:


> *Where Did The White Man Go Wrong?​*
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Chief 'Two Eagles' was asked by a white government official; "You have observed the white man for 90 years. You've seen his wars and his technological advances. You've seen his progress, and the damage he's done."
> 
> The Chief nodded in agreement.
> 
> The official continued; "Considering all these events, in your opinion, where did the white man go wrong?"
> 
> The Chief stared at the government official for over a minute and then calmly replied.. "When white man find land, Indians running it, no taxes, no debt, plenty buffalo, plenty beaver, clean water. Women did all the work, Medicine Man free. Indian man spend all day hunting and fishing; all night having sex."
> 
> Then the chief leaned back and smiled; "Only white man dumb enough to think he could improve system like that."   ​



So you admit that a form of socialism not only can work but was far superior to what we have now?


----------



## xÞx

xÞx;1638189 said:
			
		

> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where Did The White Man Go Wrong?​*
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Chief 'Two Eagles' was asked by a white government official; "You have observed the white man for 90 years. You've seen his wars and his technological advances. You've seen his progress, and the damage he's done."
> 
> The Chief nodded in agreement.
> 
> The official continued; "Considering all these events, in your opinion, where did the white man go wrong?"
> 
> The Chief stared at the government official for over a minute and then calmly replied.. "When white man find land, Indians running it, no taxes, no debt, plenty buffalo, plenty beaver, clean water. Women did all the work, Medicine Man free. Indian man spend all day hunting and fishing; all night having sex."
> 
> Then the chief leaned back and smiled; "Only white man dumb enough to think he could improve system like that."   ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that a form of socialism not only can work but was far superior to what we have now?
Click to expand...


Funny how so many idiots are so angry they can't even form words in their rep comments


----------



## Charles Stucker

xÞx;1638189 said:
			
		

> So you admit that a form of socialism not only can work but was far superior to what we have now?


The first joke was funny, but this is a riot.


----------

